# Disney Vero Beach Room Location



## custcarcen (Aug 4, 2010)

We've booked an exchange into Disney Vero Beach Unit 14F. Can anyone tell
me where the unit is ?


----------



## silentg (Aug 7, 2010)

Did you book this through DVC or RCI?  We stayed at Disney's Vero Beach in April and we were in Bldg 12.  If I remember correctly, 14 is a cottage. Looks nice.  The resort is right on the beach and we enjoyed staying there. If you are looking for a busy Disney family resort, this is not it.  Very quiet, limited activities and not much to do except go to the pool or the beach.  I hope that you enjoy staying there, we did!
TerryC


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 9, 2010)

custcarcen said:


> We've booked an exchange into Disney Vero Beach Unit 14F. Can anyone tell
> me where the unit is ?



If you exchanged via RCI that's probably just a DVC marker. There are only 6 beach cottages and I think that they are in the category of rooms that are not up for exchange(also BWV Grand Villas). Ya gotta be on the phone at 9am at 11 months to book one(I'm a VB owner, did that for spring break 2011).

here's a map of the resort, possiblely you could be in villa building 14

http://www.mouseowners.com/VeroBeachMap.pdf


----------



## custcarcen (Aug 10, 2010)

THANKS for the map. It's just what I needed !!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 10, 2010)

custcarcen said:


> THANKS for the map. It's just what I needed !!



No problem, we love VB. Everyone gets excited coming over the bridge when you get the first view of the resort. 

You could possibly have the 800 number on your confirmation, you could call and request a bldg or high floor(only 3 floors  in villa bldgs). 

 We usually request bldg 12 when we book 2br villas at VB. I don't have small kids so being really close to the pool isn't that important to me.


----------

